# Shooting At A Shallow Angle



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

One method I use to try and avoid as much reflection as possible, is to shoot from a very shallow angle to the watch. Sometimes, however hard you try , there will always be some sort of reflection in the crystal...though these can sometimes add to the shot....I would love to take a pic of a watch and have a plane perfectly focused in the crystal as it passes over. Here are are some of my latest attempts...see what you think....these are pics of my GMT taken in the garden, using a background containing white pebbles and iridescent blue marbles...(it is actually a fountain, but I turned the water off for the shots) Apart from anything else, it creates a nice, 'arty' shot. (IMHO). Would appreciate your comments. (Retires to bunker to await nuclear fallout) :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It gives you that...










...Effect.

Later,

William


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Buy a circular polariser. That will pretty much wipe out any reflections, as long as you get the angle to the light source right.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Tom Radford said:


> Buy a circular polariser. That will pretty much wipe out any reflections, as long as you get the angle to the light source right.


Will one of those fit on my little point and shoot?....I didn't think you could get attachments for compacts.


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Try shooting through a pair of polarised sunglasses. They'll fit over your point and shoot camera lens.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Barreti said:


> Try shooting through a pair of polarised sunglasses. They'll fit over your point and shoot camera lens.


Good idea...I'll give it a go. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Tom Radford said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a circular polariser. That will pretty much wipe out any reflections, as long as you get the angle to the light source right.
> ...


Most of the compacts with a lens that retracts into the camera can't be fitted. However, some compacts have a sort of ring around the lens area where attachments can be fitted.

Remember, sometimes a polariser won't block everything out. Light reflecting off of bright objects when shooting a dark dial and dark objects blocking light when shooting a light dial can be a real and true pain sometimes. It comes down to subject placement in relation to light sources and extraneous objects in the shooting area. I lose patience quickly and end up shooting 20 or 30 pics from slightly varying angles, then just pick the best of the crap I end up with.  :lol:

Later,

William

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Radford said:
> ...


That's basically what I do William...I sometimes use pieces of card to hold over the watch, or place to one side to help stop reflections...but I usually take quite a few shots from slightly different angles...if I'm lucky there will be a couple of good ones...if there's not, I just do it again. :yes:


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

You can hold the filter over the lens, no need to screw it in. The sunglasses idea might work, but a polariser works best at differing angles depending on the direction of light, so you might need to turn the glasses to get the polarising effect.


----------

